# Hopefully my house doesnt explode..



## jamieclayton (11 mo ago)

I bought this dual hose timer on amazon. 


Everytime the timer turns on, you hear a loud forceful noise that kind of shakes my tiny house.. feels like maybe some massive amount pressure or something that is causing to happen. When i first installed it, this didn't happen.. now it wakes me up in the morning when it starts up.

Has this ever happened to anyone before? I am scared something might happen to the pipes in my house. I think there might be some ways to regulate the pressure but not sure the best method.

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

the water pipe can be damaged, its called water hammering.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

https://www.watts.com/products/plumbing-flow-control-solutions/plumbing-specialties/water-hammer-arrestors


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

If you have access, check the pipes to ensure they're secured and not hitting another pipe. Adding one of these between the hose bib and timer will help: 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/HOMEWERKS-3-4-in-FHT-x-3-4-in-MHT-Lead-Free-Stainless-Steel-Water-Hammer-Arrestor-526-1-34-34B-Z/304826698?source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&&mtc=Shopping-CM-F_D26P-G-D26P-026_001_PIPE_FITTING-MULTI-NA-NA-SMART-2998850-WF-PIPE_AND_FITTINGS_New_Engen_PL3&cm_mmc=Shopping-CM-F_D26P-G-D26P-026_001_PIPE_FITTING-MULTI-NA-NA-SMART-2998850-WF-PIPE_AND_FITTINGS_New_Engen_PL3-71700000081597013-58700006937676208-92700062365702238&gbraid=0AAAAADq61Ue65dSly19jpA0ON30n30-Ex&gbraid=0AAAAADq61Ue65dSly19jpA0ON30n30-Ex&gclid=CjwKCAjw9-KTBhBcEiwAr19ig7XnzwJy8Yz6N5R13fPOhXgrpZEqTz_lF1Wm1YIFHb3TJtVc_8Y_dRoCyC8QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Great suggestion ^


----------

